# A guy named Mouse...



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

i don't care wut people say about you Bob. You're alright! I rock a sks 440 myself but haven't ventured too far out with it yet. Maybe i'll bring it out for the powder 8s if you guys will have me. Eagle county is the synchronized skiing capitol of the world.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

what do people say about me? man, It's all starting to make sense now...

Dude, you are going to have to make the powder 8. These guys rip, and it would be a classic as soon as we bring in Eagle county.


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

You can often catch him at the Creek in Fraser or he will be on the Upper C alot this summer. If I see him I will let him know about your post.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I will be looking for him for sure, I am grateful indeed. many thanks.


----------

